# Erfahrungen mit Mammoth Onlineshop aus Spanien



## einfach11 (6. Dezember 2022)

ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Thread richtig ?! welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit dem Mammoth Onlineshop aus Spanien ?


----------



## TearZz (6. Dezember 2022)

Das Internet wird immer anstrengender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einfach11 (6. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Das Internet wird immer anstrengender.


warum ?


----------



## BJul (6. Dezember 2022)

einfach11 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Thread richtig ?! welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit dem Mammoth Onlineshop aus Spanien ?


Ich habe am 30.3.22 ein Alma M30 dort bestellt, das Bike war innerhalb einer Woche bei mir. Verpackung und Montage war einwandfrei, ich würde jederzeit dort wieder bestellen.


----------



## 88ONE (6. Dezember 2022)

Hab dort 2x Zubehör bestellt; vorherige Kommunikation war schneller wie bei unseren großen Online-Shops…daher 

Ich hatte keine Retouren; check ggf. die entsprechende Regelung bzgl. der Versandkosten.


----------

